# Like TBT on Facebook!



## Justin (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright so Sock just made a new page on Facebook for The Bell Tree and he's gonna throw rocks at me if I don't tell you guys to like it.

So if you don't want rocks to be thrown at me, you should like the page right now. Unless of course, you _want_ rocks thrown at me.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 31, 2012)

DO IT NOW. Plus it'll be where we post new information on AC3DS, and if you're on facebook all day it'll be a good way to get that info!


----------



## Mino (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope.  Nope nope nope.  Online Trevor and offline Trevor must never meet.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 31, 2012)

Mino said:


> Nope.  Nope nope nope.  Online Trevor and offline Trevor must never meet.



facebook=offline? I had no idea


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 31, 2012)

SockHead said:


> facebook=offline? I had no idea



Only in 2012


----------



## Mino (Aug 31, 2012)

SockHead said:


> facebook=offline? I had no idea



My Facebook is all people I know in the offline world.  A good deal of them suck, though.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 1, 2012)

Eh I got over it lol


----------



## JabuJabule (Sep 1, 2012)

So...where is the link, exactly? XD


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> So...where is the link, exactly? XD



There are two links to it in the first post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2012)

It's about flippin time >.>


----------



## JabuJabule (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh. Well I liked it. If you see a random guy who liked just about every post on the page, that's me. XD


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 1, 2012)

I liked it, but then I found out rocks were already thrown at Justin


----------



## Ryan (Sep 1, 2012)

I lieked it.


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> I liked it, but then I found out rocks were already thrown at Justin



Yep. Sock's abusive like that.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 2, 2012)

Justin said:


> Yep. Sock's abusive like that.



Socks with rocks


----------



## merinda! (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Sep 3, 2012)

Liked it.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 3, 2012)

Okay, I liked it again, since I'm a nice guy. Let's not have an on-again-off-again relationship here, TBT.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Sep 4, 2012)

I just added it to my likes.
Hopefully you guys will be able to talk to me about alot of stuff on FB.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 4, 2012)

Neh, I don't have Facebook. But I guess I was too late to see Sock's stoning. Hmm... do I dare venture into a world of social broadness?...



> Enter?
> 
> (Y/N)
> 
> ...


----------



## SockHead (Sep 4, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Neh, I don't have Facebook. But I guess I was too late to see Sock's stoning. Hmm... do I dare venture into a world of social broadness?...



It's not really worth it


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 5, 2012)

SockHead said:


> It's not really worth it



It's a twisted society. I agree with you and 



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Miranda (Sep 5, 2012)

"liked"


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 5, 2012)

i don't get it


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 5, 2012)

Nope. My facebook is only for special people's eyes.



Enjoy your stones.


----------



## treeservice123 (Dec 10, 2012)

where is the link ??


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 10, 2012)

treeservice123 said:


> where is the link ??



In the first post. Where it says "new page on Facebook for The Bell Tree".


----------

